# Sticky  What is Tooltime for and What is it not for?



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

There seems to be some confusion about how to use the Tooltime Sub-Forums. This is a place to discuss Tools, Do It Yourself Custom Builds and Modifications to bikes and bike parts.

This is not the place to seek advice on fixing Parts that already have a dedicated Forum. The reason there are dedicated Sub-Forums is for that and you will have a better chance of searching out someone else who had the same problem as you OR posting up a thread for help on your problem if a search yields no valid results.

If you need help fixing or adjusting your Brakes please *Search/Post here*:Brake Time - Mtbr.com

If you need help fixing or adjusting anything in your drive train, Shifters, Derailleurs, chain-rings, Cranks, etc *Search/Post here*:Drivetrain - shifters, derailleurs, cranks - Mtbr.com

If you need help Fixing or Adjusting you wheels or Hubs, *Search/Post here*:Wheels and Tires - Mtbr.com

If you need help fixing or adjusting your Internal Hubs, *Search/Post here*:Internal Gear Hubs - Mtbr.com

If you need help Fixing or adjusting your Front or Rear Suspension, Forks, Shocks, etc; *Search/Post here*:Shocks and Suspension - Mtbr.com


----------

